# Equalizer Hitch Setup



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I've just purchased a equalizer hitch and found that the hitch ball shaft hole is recessed. I can't get a wrench to tighten the 1-13/16 inch nut because the nut is sitting inside the recess hole.

There is a metal hood that partially block about half of the recess opening. I have a 1-13/16 socket that fit over the nut. But could not get the socket inside the recess because of the hood.

What did you use to tighten down the nut?

BaseCamp


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

IIRC, according to Equal-i-zer's installation instructions, you will need a thin wall 1-13/16 inch socket.

I guess they assume that everybody has a set of thin wall, as well as regular, sockets in their toolbox. Or you could do like I do... mooch off of a friend with a better tool selection.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I took mine to my mechanic and he was able to torque it on for me. You're right, there's not much room in there to tighten the nut down.

Follow the setup directions exactly and you'll be all set, I think it's a great hitch. An electric jack makes it a lot easier to get hooked up









Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Camping 479 is exactly right ...

there are 4,872,912 ways of installing the hitch incorrectly and 1 way to do it right ....

and the bad thing is that even coming close to the right way does not improve performace -- its either done right and works great or done wrong and works poorly .....

but if you follow the instructions to the letter you will achieve perfection ...


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I have the equalizer with my 23RS. I never have gotten it tuned in just right. I recently switched TVs and am planning on taking it and the TT to the local highschool parking lot and working on getting everything set up properly.

Trust me, what Ghosty said is totally true. My wife stayed carsick on most of our trips because it wasn't tuned it correctly. You'll know if it isn't.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BaseCamp,

As the others have said. And in regards to tuning the setup, don't be in a rush. I would plan a day for it. With any luck, it will not take that long, but it can. The good news is, once you get it dialed in, it will stay that way.

Access to a truck scale is very helpful as well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Equalizer sells a special socket to tighten the ball. They are very helpful and will get one to you quickly. I used a socket I got at Sears and it worked but just barely. The hitch works well when properly setup but it took me several tries to get the setup right. My biggest difficulty was with the self leveling air suspension on my Expedition. I think it would have been much easier with a normal spring suspension.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

beancounter said:


> IIRC, according to Equal-i-zer's installation instructions, you will need a thin wall 1-13/16 inch socket.
> 
> I guess they assume that everybody has a set of thin wall, as well as regular, sockets in their toolbox. Or you could do like I do... mooch off of a friend with a better tool selection.
> 
> ...


I think I'm good with the socket as there is room on the sides if only I can get the socket seated in there. I'm going to try a shorter socket from Sears next week.

BaseCamp


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks all for the help. It sounds like it's going to be a task but I want to do this so that I know whats involved and learn how to make adjustments. Did you all followed the instructions to the T and how did it work out for you?

BaseCamp


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Did you all followed the instructions to the T and how did it work out for you?


I followed them exactly and it tows very nicely. There was a dramatic difference over the friction sway control I was using.

I had to add one more washer than was supplied from equal-i-zer as there wasn't enough tilt in the hitch head. Having an electric jack is a big help in setting the hitch up initially as well as hooking up and unhooking. You need to hook up and then raise the truck and trailer to get the bars onto their brackets, gets pretty tedious without the electric jack.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> gets pretty tedious without the electric jack.


That may be the understatement of the day, Mike!









I don't recall 'tedious' being the word that came to mind the first time I hand cranked mine!









But that new power jack sure made the second time a breeze!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

